# Smoking while smokin'



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm sure there's other Smoking BBQ fanatics around here. Post what your smoking, plus it's a perfect time to sit back, grab your favorite drink, light up a cigar and chill while the smoker does its thing.

Family is getting together for my Dads birthday tomorrow, so I have a few Butts on the smoker.









poured a tall rum and coke and smoking a La Aurora Cameroon


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Scott, you are not alone! Im cooking outside most of the time, even in the winter when I have to shovel off 2 ft of snow to get to my cooking area on the deck. I had a major throw down couple of weekends ago for my in laws 50th. 20lbs of pulled pork, 10 racks of baby backs and 6 whole chickens along with other goodies.

Here is a shot of my outdoor "kitchen" with two boston butts aka pork shoulders cooking. This was taken last December, note the light dusting of snow.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

NICE!!.....................great set up!



JustinThyme said:


> Scott, you are not alone! Im cooking outside most of the time, even in the winter when I have to shovel off 2 ft of snow to get to my cooking area on the deck. I had a major throw down couple of weekends ago for my in laws 50th. 20lbs of pulled pork, 10 racks of baby backs and 6 whole chickens along with other goodies.
> 
> Here is a shot of my outdoor "kitchen" with two boston butts aka pork shoulders cooking. This was taken last December, note the light dusting of snow.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

WSM crew checking in... did 6 chickens and ABT's this weekend. 

wish I could post links....


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Scott, you are not alone! Im cooking outside most of the time, even in the winter when I have to shovel off 2 ft of snow to get to my cooking area on the deck. I had a major throw down couple of weekends ago for my in laws 50th. 20lbs of pulled pork, 10 racks of baby backs and 6 whole chickens along with other goodies.
> 
> Here is a shot of my outdoor "kitchen" with two boston butts aka pork shoulders cooking. This was taken last December, note the light dusting of snow.


Nice site-up, Rob. That's impressive dedication to run the smoker during winter :hail:



irie said:


> WSM crew checking in... did 6 chickens and ABT's this weekend.
> 
> wish I could post links....


Mmmmmmmmm ABTs. :hungry: I always run into the same problem when I make the ABTs. No matter how many I seem to put on the smoker only about half make it to the table. The rest seem to mysteriously disappear :dunno:


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

you wanna have some fun with ABT's? I always make one "Nuke" which is basically the last abt im going to fill up I chop up a habanero seeds and all and mix it into the last bit of cream cheese I have left. Give it a nice unassuming bacon disguise... and wait and see who loses the bbq equivalent of russian roulette.

we have the same problem though, I usually make 24 of them and generally speaking someone has been nuked and theres roughly 8 of them left by the time they hit the kitchen counter


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh god....you guys are making me hungary! :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why did I have to see this thread right before lunch? :frusty:


----------



## CigarInspector (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweet looking cooking spot Rob! Bet some great grub comes off that deck  I really enjoy good BBQ. One place to learn some pretty interesting techniques is that new show BBQ pit masters. The challenges cover all varieties of meats and cuts and some of the competitors really take some unique approaches to create some of the best tasting BBQ in the world. It always amazes me how much trial and error can go into perfecting recipes and methods. There are so many aspects that go into making good BBQ its crazy. Best BBQ I ever had was when I visited Texas. They have some awesome outdoor setups out there as well.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Brisket with Stella "Cidre" and a Illusione HL for yesterdays Sunday throw down with the whole famdamily. Thanks to @Bruck and @SigMike from last weeks "Check out my outdoor humidor" for getting me in the mood to drag out the smoker.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Great thread, tnx for bringing it to my attention!
Had to look up what an ABT is - LOL! (Atomic Buffalo Turd - bacon-wrapped stuffed jalapeno)
Have y'all ever tried smoking a fattie? (Jimmy Dean ground sausage stuffed with tasty goodies and then smoked) The BBQ forums have some good recipes and techniques for this. I wrote a blog entry on them in case anyone's interested - have fun  Voice of Bruck News Service


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Great post. I'm a HUGE BBQ fan. I'm a KCBS master judge (judged over 50 comps to date), I compete, have hosted a few KCBS comps and I'm also the Team of the Year commissioner for California. I currently own an offset, kettle, WSM with stoker, and GMG JB grill. I'll be sure to post some pics up of my next cook.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Great post. I'm a HUGE BBQ fan. I'm a KCBS master judge (judged over 50 comps to date), I compete, have hosted a few KCBS comps and I'm also the Team of the Year commissioner for California. I currently own an offset, kettle, WSM with stoker, and GMG JB grill. I'll be sure to post some pics up of my next cook.


My wife judges at the Kansas City Royal - good times. Last night I smoked a butt for tonight's Halloween festivity's . Perfect excuse to sit back and have a stick .

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag109/earcutter2/P1020648_zps5bfe58d8.jpg


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

earcutter said:


> My wife judges at the Kansas City Royal - good times. Last night I smoked a butt for tonight's Halloween festivity's . Perfect excuse to sit back and have a stick .
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag109/earcutter2/P1020648_zps5bfe58d8.jpg


Wow I'm planing on judging the Royal one day. I still can't believe Tuffy won both the Royal and the Jack the same year! I got to meet him after judging the King of the Smokers comp here in CA last year. He gave a nice hour discussion on BBQ and competing. I'm hoping he comes out to compete again this year.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Wow I'm planing on judging the Royal one day. I still can't believe Tuffy won both the Royal and the Jack the same year! I got to meet him after judging the King of the Smokers comp here in CA last year. He gave a nice hour discussion on BBQ and competing. I'm hoping he comes out to compete again this year.


Sweet! You'll love it over here I think. It's a lifestyle - like everywhere I guess lol. If you make it over, pm me - I'll keep you in smokes .

As for the whole Tuffy thing, thanks for the heads-up lol. I smoke for pleasure and take no interest in the whole "game," but my wife does. Tonight as I pull the butt I started last night, I am going to cock my head just slightly and state, "Man, I can't believe Tuffy won both the Royal and the Jack in the same year! But it's not going to get any better than this babe!" Then I'll smile and give her a quick peck on the cheek as her mouth drops. If I can do it just before I zip off to do something else and she doesn't get to question me (she knows I have no idea what I am talking about with respect to bbq), she'll romanticize me all night for taking an interest .

Thanks brother !!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

earcutter said:


> Sweet! You'll love it over here I think. It's a lifestyle - like everywhere I guess lol. If you make it over, pm me - I'll keep you in smokes .
> 
> As for the whole Tuffy thing, thanks for the heads-up lol. I smoke for pleasure and take no interest in the whole "game," but my wife does. Tonight as I pull the butt I started last night, I am going to cock my head just slightly and state, "Man, I can't believe Tuffy won both the Royal and the Jack in the same year! But it's not going to get any better than this babe!" Then I'll smile and give her a quick peck on the cheek as her mouth drops. If I can do it just before I zip off to do something else and she doesn't get to question me (she knows I have no idea what I am talking about with respect to bbq), she'll romanticize me all night for taking an interest .
> 
> Thanks brother !!


Wow it's not often where the wife has an interest and the husband doesn't. My old lady also judges and has a great time, but most of the time she just does the table capt role. I have been smoking for years before getting into judging. I only got into it by mistake and the first comp I judged I was hooked. Where else on earth or you going to get Kurobuta pork, wagyu brisket, amazing chicken and ribs cooked by the best pitmasters in the country for free!! I'll definitely reach out to you if we end up judging the Royal next year.

Plus my cooking has gotten a lot better as a result of befriending some of the best cooks in the state...


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Wow it's not often where the wife has an interest and the husband doesn't. My old lady also judges and has a great time, but most of the time she just does the table capt role. I have been smoking for years before getting into judging. I only got into it by mistake and the first comp I judged I was hooked. Where else on earth or you going to get Kurobuta pork, wagyu brisket, amazing chicken and ribs cooked by the best pitmasters in the country for free!! I'll definitely reach out to you if we end up judging the Royal next year.
> 
> Plus my cooking has gotten a lot better as a result of befriending some of the best cooks in the state...


My wife is not only better looking and better educated than me... she's actually cooler and more fun too!  I sooo married up .

LOL - way back in the day (right after high school) I went to college to become a certified butcher. Heck, I can federally inspect meat! After college I worked for a Austrian Master Butcher... like my wife says, "David is a god with meat." And I would like to think that she's not joking lol. But seriously, I like it all, but if it was a passion, I guess I would have stayed a butcher lol. Instead I got an MBA .


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

I did try the fattie about a month ago. Stuffed with cheese and a can of Rotel tomato & peppers & wrapped in bacon. It was pretty good, but too spicy for my wife. I used Jimmy Dean hot, and that plus the peppers made it pretty spicy.


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

my two worlds just collided . my brothers of the leaf are crossing with my bbq bretheren


----------

